# Scotiabank/Inverlat cards invalid by May 21, 2012 !



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

If you have a Scotiabank/Inverlat (Mexico) card, you probably need to go into a branch, 
where they will give you a replacement card with a chip, on the spot. The old 
cards become invalid May 21, 2012.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Merida Yucatan said:


> If you have a Scotiabank/Inverlat (Mexico) card, you probably need to go into a branch,
> where they will give you a replacement card with a chip, on the spot. The old
> cards become invalid May 21, 2012.


Probably a silly question, but just for reassurance:

I don't have a Mexican Scotiabank account, but use my Canadian Scotiabank chip ATM card for all my cash requirements while in Mexico...mainly because they don't charge for cash withdrawals anywhere in the world, (other than the 2.5 % currency conversion charge that all banks seem to charge), and because Scotiabank has branches all over Mexico. 
I assume my card is not included in the changes you have mentioned.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

I haven't heard of changes regarding Scotiabank (Canada) cards, but I'm not certain of that situation.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Why is this site the only place where I heard this information. Shouldn't all Scotiabank clients received an email or some notification regarding this. How did you hear about this?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> Probably a silly question, but just for reassurance:
> 
> I don't have a Mexican Scotiabank account, but use my Canadian Scotiabank chip ATM card for all my cash requirements while in Mexico...mainly because they don't charge for cash withdrawals anywhere in the world, (other than the 2.5 % currency conversion charge that all banks seem to charge), . . .


I have a Bank of America account and can withdraw money here from any Santander or Scotiabank ATM. I've never been charged a 2.5% currency conversion charge.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Scotia Bank in Mexico is not truly affiliated with Scotia Bank in Canada. Here, Scotia Bank is part of the Carribean Scotia Bank. That is why those of us with accounts in Canada cannot go in to a branch Scotia Bank here and deposit or withdraw money.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I have a Bank of America account and can withdraw money here from any Santander or Scotiabank ATM. I've never been charged a 2.5% currency conversion charge.


I get money from a local Scotiabank with my American bank card all the time and have never been charged a conversion charge either, although there is a 21 point something peso charge no matter how much or little you withdraw.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The currency conversion charge is not listed on your account, but is hidden in the conversion rate. Check your rate that you get at the ATM to a conversion rate found on many Internet sites.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> I get money from a local Scotiabank with my American bank card all the time and have never been charged a conversion charge either, although there is a 21 point something peso charge no matter how much or little you withdraw.


With the arrangement I have, there are no charges at all!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> The currency conversion charge is not listed on your account, but is hidden in the conversion rate. Check your rate that you get at the ATM to a conversion rate found on many Internet sites.


Whenever I check the conversion rate I get from BOA, I find that it is always a very favorable one.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

*Scotiabank/Invlt. cards expire May 21*

The Scotiabank/Inverlat branches have signs up (near the entrance or ATM machine) warning that 
the old cards will become invalid May 21, 2012. Clients must go to the branch to have their cards 
replaced by new cards with a chip. 

The bank has also been sending automated phone calls to clients about this.

International banks tend to be limited in how much they can help out of country clients of 
affiliated banks. IE: Scotiabank (Canada) VISA payments were accepted at Scotiabank/Inverlat 
(Mexico). (I'm not sure whether that's still the case.) Apart from that, they were more or less 
separate entities.


----------

